# Bucks have the unfortunate "honor" of being the most injured team



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> es, we know. Your team would have done so much better if it weren’t for the injuries.
> 
> Just know that there is always some team that had it worse.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/04/06/bucks-claim-%E2%80%9Chonors%E2%80%9D-as-nba%E2%80%99s-most-injured-team-congratulations/


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And last night Salmons ended up with 15 stiches in his forehead!


----------

